# Lehigh Valley Herf, Jan. 18 Noon



## Tombstone (Aug 22, 2013)

I am looking to have some smokes and meet some people. I am thinking Saturday January 18th Noon. 

Cigars International Superstore
4078 Nazareth Pike
Bethlehem, PA 18020

Drinks are on me.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

i may be able to make this, I will PM you next week.


----------



## Tombstone (Aug 22, 2013)

That would be awesome. We have two others from the PA Puffers group who think they will make it also.


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel (Nov 28, 2012)

It'd be a two-hour trip for me, but I may ask the GF if she's up for a mini road trip that weekend.


----------



## GnarlyEggs (May 29, 2013)

Cool more are coming. Will be fun to meet you guys.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I will be there, can someone PM me your number, name or something so I know who you clowns are when I get there, I will probably be there before 12.


----------



## Tombstone (Aug 22, 2013)

I will pm my contact info to people interest when I am on a regular pc.


----------



## GnarlyEggs (May 29, 2013)

I should be able to come. Still one thing that could keep me out, but I should be coming. Trying to decide what to smoke now...


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

I wish it wasn't soo far for me or I would love to meet up


----------



## GnarlyEggs (May 29, 2013)

I'll be there


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm 95% sure I'll be there as well.


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Might be able to make this...I am interviewing for a new position at work and m-f. 2nd interview tomorrow fingers crossed


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

That's a 3hr drive for me. Depends on the weather.

I drive a lil 2wd, rwd ford ranger and I'm from TN so I'm easily spooked.


----------



## GnarlyEggs (May 29, 2013)

ejewell said:


> That's a 3hr drive for me. Depends on the weather.
> 
> I drive a lil 2wd, rwd ford ranger and I'm from TN so I'm easily spooked.


Haha.. Wimp! You better come.


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

GnarlyEggs said:


> Haha.. Wimp! You better come.


This is me driving around up north in the snow, regardless of how much.....


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

I am not working, I will be there. Trying to get Grtndpwfl OZ to go too


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

5.0 said:


> I am not working, I will be there. Trying to get Grtndpwfl OZ to go too


That would be epic!


----------



## GnarlyEggs (May 29, 2013)

Getting to be a decent size group.. Will be fun


----------



## angryeaglesfan (Jun 27, 2010)

How late will everyone be there? I might be able to make it, but wouldn't be until around 4 PM


----------



## Tombstone (Aug 22, 2013)

I will be there for a while. I will stay as long as people are willing.


----------



## GnarlyEggs (May 29, 2013)

I should be there between 1-2 and stay until about 5.


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Is there room enough fo us to hang out...and I have left Eyesack and GrtndPwrflOZ know as well


----------



## AlliChaparra (Nov 4, 2013)

5.0 said:


> Is there room enough fo us to hang out...and I have left Eyesack and GrtndPwrflOZ know as well


It's a pretty big store so I'm sure there will be room... If not we will make room.


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel (Nov 28, 2012)

So I will definitely be there. I'll be the really tall guy wearing a Tar Heels Hat or something. I dunno.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 3, 2012)

Well, I just saw this thread and think I might like to join in if you all are willing to have me. I'll see if Alli can join us too.

The retail stores are always a good time!


----------



## AlliChaparra (Nov 4, 2013)

I'll so be there!


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel (Nov 28, 2012)

Did anybody else notice they are having a DE Kentucky Fire Cured event this Saturday???



> What do you get when you stack a plethora of pallets, empty cigar boxes, a bit of lighter fluid, and ignite a Drew Estate table top torch? We say that's the perfect recipe for a helluva good time. We are all fired up over the new Drew Estate Kentucky Fire Cured, so join the crew at the CI Bethlehem Super-Store for the biggest bonfire of the year. We're offering some blazing hot deals on Drew Estate Kentucky Fire Cured from 5pm-9pm. Not only can you enjoy the fire cured taste of your new Drew Estate cigar, but we also have fire cured food and, of course, free beer samples. Bring your lawn chairs, empty cigar boxes, moonshine, and whatever else you want to the Drew Estate Kentucky Fire Cured Bonfire Extravaganza!


Now I'm REALLY excited as I've been hoping to try a KFC or two.


----------



## GnarlyEggs (May 29, 2013)

I'm more excited about beer samples haha.


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

GnarlyEggs said:


> I'm more excited about beer samples haha.


This^^

I'm not an alcoholic, I'm German!


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Sooooo....does this make us want to adjust the time that we gather?


----------



## GnarlyEggs (May 29, 2013)

I'm probably going to be there 1-5 regardless ... Have plans for Saturday night.


----------



## AlliChaparra (Nov 4, 2013)

I believe most of us will be there all day anyway. :smoke2:


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

GrtndPwrflOz will be there because I am bringing a ramp for him to use LOL


----------



## Tombstone (Aug 22, 2013)

Heeereesss johny!


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel (Nov 28, 2012)

Tombstone said:


> Heeereesss johny!


I'm torn between looking for that Duck Dynasty-esque beard, or those pink shoes.

HAHAHA!!!

As I said before, I'll be the guy wearing something UNC.


----------



## AlliChaparra (Nov 4, 2013)

OldSkoolTarHeel said:


> I'm torn between looking for that Duck Dynasty-esque beard, or those pink shoes.
> 
> HAHAHA!!!
> 
> As I said before, I'll be the guy wearing something UNC.


Everyone says something about his shoes. lol and the beard he has been growing forever!


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel (Nov 28, 2012)

So I fully plan on buying some cigars while I'm at the herf, but I was just wondering if I could bring my own to smoke while there.

Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## Tombstone (Aug 22, 2013)

No problem to bring your own. I do that when I go.


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

There is a picture of me LOL


----------



## angryeaglesfan (Jun 27, 2010)

well unless a miracle happens, the [email protected]#king cold I just contracted in the last two days is going to keep me home.... I'm trying to knock it out, but so far no luck.


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

angryeaglesfan said:


> well unless a miracle happens, the [email protected]#king cold I just contracted in the last two days is going to keep me home.... I'm trying to knock it out, but so far no luck.


similar situation. I can't taste a damn thing and feels like a midget is sitting on my head.


----------



## angryeaglesfan (Jun 27, 2010)

ejewell said:


> similar situation. I can't taste a damn thing and feels like a midget is sitting on my head.


then that midget has an ugly sister sitting on mine


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Well crap! I waited too long to log in! Its 1:30 now, a two hour drive and Im having a solo herf seeing how many sticks I can burn while the wife and kids are away! Worst part is I missed the free drinks!


----------



## Tombstone (Aug 22, 2013)

Thanks to everyone who came today. I hope everyone had a great time.


----------



## craig1540 (Jan 16, 2014)

has anyone been to the CI event? We are going in may anything we should know?


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

i had to back out last minute, had a family emergency and did not feel much like herfing.

looks like you guys had a nice time, I have to catch up with you all next time.


----------



## rapestove (Jan 19, 2014)

Hey, Dave Cramsey here! Was nice meeting everyone, and of course, watching things burn!


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

For those who know me.........................I'M BACKKKKKKK
For those who don't and that I met yesterday.....

YOU GUYS ROCK

Thanks for having me I met a lot of great people and hope to herf with you all again.


----------



## GnarlyEggs (May 29, 2013)

Had a good time. I'm sure we will do it again soon.


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

I had a blast. Thanks for hosting this. Brian, thanks for the sticks and Ryan thanks for the Orange Shandys, and to the rest of the crew, thanks for a great time


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Wow, wish I could have made this. I haven't seen Brian since our JR cigar NJ herf in 2010.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

SCOTT...How's it going.
I have been off the board for close to year, it's time for me to return.
It's been too long...


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Man! I have not seen that Avatar in forever. LBI, You me and John, all whipped out Cohibas different vitolas. Valkyrie wheelies.......and the yesterday too cool.


----------

